# Aerial View



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2014)

Do you have an aerial view of your place?

Here is our little bit of Texas..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2014)

No aerial view of my house Ken, but that's a nice place you have.


----------

